# Transfer Vip211 ExtHDD to Vip922?



## chiquito3

Hello guys! Is it possible to transfer unwatched recordings on an external hard disk connected to a vip211 to my new vip922?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Nope. Locked to the 211k, and the drive will reformat if you put it on the 922.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Unfortunately, no... those recordings are stuck with the 211 EHD.


----------



## chiquito3

Is there any way to backup the recordings in my PC and then watch them with my media player?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Negatory to that, too. I mean, you can back them up (search DishArc to find out more about that) but the files are unviewable.


----------



## P Smith

You have a couple choices: 
R5000-HD (not for 211k !); 
Hauppauge card with HDMI/component input or 
just any capture device (cheap USB will do) for SD quality (704x480), perhaps your recordings and desire will satisfied by the $15 solution .


----------



## chiquito3

Hmmm, too bad!!! I have a few recordings on my hard disk that I needed to move to other device because I'm passing the 211 to my mother.


----------

